# Boost your points



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

I have had a couple of email and messages etc about Tesco and how I acquired so many points. To this end, here is a list of what I do - there are other ways I am sure.

I have put the thread in the travel/ferries section as that seems to be where most of us spend our deals.

*
Background*

For each Clubcard point, you will receive a voucher worth 1p to spend in store at Tesco. Vouchers are sent out on a quarterly basis. I think the minimum value of the voucher is £1 or 100 accumulated points. If you have insufficiet points to convert to vouchers, these points are rolled over and added to the next quarters total.

*Where to earn points*

You can earn points at these retailers on the basis of 1 point per £1 spent.

Earn points here

*Other ways to earn points.*

Apply for a Tesco credit card and you will receive one Clubcard point for each £4 spent. The credit card is a Mastercard variant and as such is widely accepted. Spend £60 then in a shop etc and you will receive 15 points.

Tesco mobile, Tesco broadband and Tesco homephone all offer points.

*Boosting your points.*

Look at the www.tesco.com website and join all the "exclusive clubs" - such as baby club and wine club. The "flyers" often contain offers such as 
"spend £50 and receive an extra 1000 points". I remember one such offer. I had to order 12 bottles of wine online and I would receive 1000 extra points. I ordered 12 x 175 ml bottles of white costing about £15. My points were worth £40 in deals - and I could get drunk.

Double your points - pay for your shopping in Tesco using the Clubcard Plus card and get double points on all your shopping.

Wombling - remember the Wombles - they recycled everything. Well it's the same here. You arrive at Tesco's car park and spot a till receipt just blowing by your front wheel. Pick it up like a good citizen and throw it in the litter bin. Keep Britain tidy. However, if the till receipt has a barcode on it, the points have not been added to an account. Maybe the customer forgot their card and more foolishly, did not have a clubcard. Take this till receipt to the customer service desk and ask for the points to be added to your account.

"One in front" - the cashier says to the customer in front of you "do you have a Clubcard?". "No" says the customer, "but I have" says your good self! (Cashiers discretion - some cashiers even ask you).

Special offers - like the infamous talc. Buy things you do not need. 2 tubs of talc cost £1.52, and you received 100 points - worth £4 in deals. Effectively a profit of £2.50 per two tubs purchased. I bought 90 and am still giving them away. There is a maximum purchase of 10 items - but you can always go to more than one checkout.

Petrol - always use your Clubcard and pay with Tesco credit card.

Family and friends.....I have a friend who shops at Tesco and who is not interested in deals. They swipe the points onto my account using the key ring cards. At the end of the quarter, they give me their receipts and what ever the value of their points, I pay cash for at double the face value.

Ebay - til receipts, tokens - the lot - they are all on there. Take care though.

There are lots more, but these are the only ones I am involved in.

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Russel
Thanks for that information. What are the Tesco voucher worth in respect of purchasing channel tunnel tickets. I am thinking of saving them for my first venture abroad with the motorhome next year.

Charlie


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

£1 worth of Clubcard vouchers becomes £4 when you trade it for your ferry / eurotunnel whatever voucher
BUT the clubcard voucher carries a name and is NOT transferable.
the ferry / eurotunnel voucher - on the other hand - doesn't :wink:  

8)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Russell

I think I understand about the special offers, but I'm a bit confused about about the Tesco Credit Card and the little 'tag thingy' we put on or key rings. I think the latter is a copy what you refer to as a 'Clubcard'??? 

I've asked at a Tesco filling station and have been told that it is only necessary to present our Tesco credit card to get our points. Thinking about what you say about 'one in front', if we're supposed to present both ( credit card and tag thingy) the points earned on the latter could go to someone else????

Also what is a 'Clubcard plus card', please.

You're fast becoming our resident 'expert' on Tesco deals.

Regards

bill


----------

